# BBP No One Makes A Better Press Cheaper



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

*More Pics*

Thought you might like some closer pics.


----------



## X-3-D-Shooter-X (May 27, 2007)

It looks just like a EZ press to me.:beer:


----------



## S4 300-60 (Mar 18, 2003)

Can't you people find your own design, rather than steal what others have created.......???


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

S4 300-60 said:


> Can't you people find your own design, rather than steal what others have created.......???


Whats wrong with it? I dont blame someone for making one especially if they can make it a heck of alot cheaper and also sell it to the public a heck of a lot cheaper. If you ask me the EZ Press is way over priced. Its nice to see one just like it at half the cost. Nice job.:thumbs_up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

This one copies the EZ press and the EZ press copied part of another companies press so what's the difference? I do no this will not be in Gen pop very long


----------



## MATXT (Aug 16, 2007)

got a pic of it pressing a bow?


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bow In Press*

Here is a pic of my Elite GT500 in one today.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

wow this hasn't been moved yet...


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Do you make any stand for it or is it just mounted on a bench or table? Also, will it press the Bowtechs with the draw stops without removing the draw stops?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

AllFab said:


> Here is a pic of my Elite GT500 in one today.


Did you have to remove the draw stops?We are an Elite dealer and if I have a bow that is perfectly timed,I do not want to remove the stops!


----------



## coonhound0 (Sep 5, 2008)

thats one sweat press.


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

My buddy just made one just like it, copied the EZ press and he has 60.00 into it, works like a dream, and no reason to take out the draw stops.


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

Draw stops do not have to be removed. If you look at the close up pictures you will notice that there are two different style fingers. this is to allow for draw stops. The press comes with two of each style finger and is bench top mountable. If you would like a floor stand we can provide that for an additional charge or send you plans to make your own floor stand. Also for you bowtech guys, it will do your center pivot bows too.


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

That is one heck of a buy!
Looks like some good quality as well.:thumbs_up


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Tribute2007 said:


> Whats wrong with it? I dont blame someone for making one especially if they can make it a heck of alot cheaper and also sell it to the public a heck of a lot cheaper. If you ask me the EZ Press is way over priced. Its nice to see one just like it at half the cost. Nice job.:thumbs_up


this is nothing more than a thief at work.

there is way more than $60 in just the finger cost.........besides that there are those other misc expenses, you know, taxes, promotional costs, employees pay and benefits, overhead, electricity, water, sewage, land tax, building costs, accountants, lawyers for those patents, R&D (something the original poster did not have to pay since he just stole someone else's R&D)................how exactly do yo expect to be able to pay all of that, and have something left over in your pocket at the end of the day......tell me oh great one, what should the EZ press be selling for??


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

AllFab said:


> Draw stops do not have to be removed. If you look at the close up pictures you will notice that there are two different style fingers. this is to allow for draw stops. The press comes with two of each style finger and is bench top mountable. If you would like a floor stand we can provide that for an additional charge or send you plans to make your own floor stand. Also for you bowtech guys, it will do your center pivot bows too.


no doubt there are multiple fingers, einstein, Last Chance has been doing it for years......you are simply ripping them off. what did you do, buy one of theirs and start from there?


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

reylamb said:


> no doubt there are multiple fingers, einstein, Last Chance has been doing it for years......you are simply ripping them off. what did you do, buy one of theirs and start from there?












You know what I don't get......How can those guys that make Dyno Bites get away with coping Fruity Pebbles with you on this planet? You would think you would have insulted them enough by now so that they would stop.:thumbs_do


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

reylamb said:


> this is nothing more than a thief at work.
> 
> besides that there are those other misc expenses building costs,


I'm with you except for that. I've been in the building.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm??
Very similar in appearance to the EZ press,Maybe not quite as refined finish.

$200 difference in price and still making a profit per unit?

If it works as well as the EZ press probably will be a good seller if the build & turn around time is reasonable.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:happy1:epsi:


Threads like this really brings out the haters ..

Press looks good to me , great job .


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

reylamb said:


> this is nothing more than a thief at work.
> 
> there is way more than $60 in just the finger cost.........besides that there are those other misc expenses, you know, taxes, promotional costs, employees pay and benefits, overhead, electricity, water, sewage, land tax, building costs, accountants, lawyers for those patents, R&D (something the original poster did not have to pay since he just stole someone else's R&D)................how exactly do yo expect to be able to pay all of that, and have something left over in your pocket at the end of the day......tell me oh great one, what should the EZ press be selling for??





reylamb said:


> no doubt there are multiple fingers, einstein, Last Chance has been doing it for years......you are simply ripping them off. what did you do, buy one of theirs and start from there?


What is your problem?


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> What is your problem?


He is pointing out the obvious.If that isn't an EZ Press knock off I don't know what is.
I think there is room for both companies to be successful.


----------



## d1000 (Jul 11, 2008)

reylamb said:


> no doubt there are multiple fingers, einstein, Last Chance has been doing it for years......you are simply ripping them off. what did you do, buy one of theirs and start from there?


Oh and nobody has ever used another company's design in the archery business before this? I bet something on the bow you shoot was taken from another company.:wink:


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

R0CKETMAN said:


> I'm with you except for that. I've been in the building.


Unless they somehow got their new building and office built for free, there is a cost associated with that.......


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

d1000 said:


> Oh and nobody has ever used another company's design in the archery business before this? I bet something on the bow you shoot was taken from another company.:wink:


No doubt, and Hoyt paid or is paying royalties for it..........


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Great looking/priced press,don't worry about the haters/whiners they have to b#%ch about something or they are not happy. Can you press X-force type bows in this Press?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

How wide will it go? 

Want to do something different than EZ Press? Build a draw board onto the backside of the press using the expansion of the press instead of the contraction cycle.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

skynight said:


> How wide will it go?
> 
> Want to do something different than EZ Press? Build a draw board onto the backside of the press using the expansion of the press instead of the contraction cycle.


I modified my Power Press, but I do it on the front side. How would you do it on the backside if you have it mounted on a table?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

-bowfreak- said:


> What is your problem?


My problem? Lack of coffee and sleep, combined with being friends with the owners of LCA, combined with being the victim of "intellectual property" theft in the past.........nothing burns my hide more than having my/your/our ideas stolen......other than maybe a poacher/tresspasser than can't keep his/her hands off treestands and cameras.....


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

THis is sad, really sad. Its just capitalism at work. No patents?? No problems.


Henry Ford made an assembly line for cars with 4 wheels. Any of you whiners drive a non-ford car built on an assembly line??? 

Yall shoot carbon arrows?? You shoot the brand that invented them?? Or a THIEFS copy???? And anyone on a non-IBM pc should be hung. And Coca-cola, I mean they are the ORIGINAL, if you drink Pepsi, your a cheat!!!


Sounds rediculous doesn't it. It is.


Good job on the press AllFab, looks nice. :thumbs_up I'd recommend a larger handwheel though. The EZ uses a really nasty cheap wheel. I put a 10" go-kart steering wheel on the version I built.


----------



## ryninger (Oct 15, 2008)

How does one place an order and what methods of payment ya accept/prefer?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

reylamb said:


> I modified my Power Press, but I do it on the front side. How would you do it on the backside if you have it mounted on a table?


It would have to be on a stand, but hey, I'm not an engineer. You have any pics of your setup?

(If you don't want them stolen, you can PM me. I'm not building any presses.)


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

and.......Mossberg 500, Rem 870, Win. 1300 all have similar shaped receivers. No big deal.

Nice press.


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

S4 300-60 said:


> Can't you people find your own design, rather than steal what others have created.......???


I bet Henry Ford was thinking the same thing 100 years ago...


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

im interested in this press.. pm me all the info.. as long as i can put my bear lights out on it im good. 

My warranty says only use:

Fixed: 
sure loc (must have USL wheel kit installed)
HTM
ELP
Big Squeese (must use Limb Fork Attachment)

I dont know if your press is for my bow but if it is.. as soon as taxes come in im wanting to get a press.

Thank you

-Cr0ck1


----------



## Zach_Harmon (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks great, but I am satisfied with my Omni Press!


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

cr0ck1 said:


> im interested in this press.. pm me all the info.. as long as i can put my bear lights out on it im good.
> 
> My warranty says only use:
> 
> ...


should work wonders on your bow. those new bear bows are down right awesome. 
as for the press itself, thanks for building it! looks awesome, and i am really wanting one. also, thanks for making it affordable:thumbs_up. the only thief i see here is the one who sells the same thing for 700$+...now THAT is what i call STEALING!!:thumbs_do


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

sngehl01 said:


> I bet Henry Ford was thinking the same thing 100 years ago...


Ford invented the assembly line, not the car. I'm guessing he pretty much stole the car design ideas.


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

Tenspot said:


> THis is sad, really sad. Its just capitalism at work. No patents?? No problems.


there's some truth here. i hate copy cats cuz i've been a victim of it (undercutting the whole 9 yards) but if there's such a good idea, patent it! that covers your tail. otherwise, we live in america, and as long as we have a free market economy (sun may be setting there, but thats a different story) you're free to do something cheaper for your piece of the pie


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

deermaster said:


> the only thief i see here is the one who sells the same thing for 700$+...now THAT is what i call STEALING!!:thumbs_do


unless you are forced at gunpoint to buy it, its not stealing, its called charging what the market will bear. don't like the price? don't buy one. its simple economics. if you overcharge you open yourself up to being undercut later.

also, there are expenses that go with doing things legally (insurances, bonding, etc) that many of these mom and pop deals don't have. that's just opening yourself up to a law suit when a corner is cut and a press hurts someone


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

How does it work with a bow with suppressors on the limbs like Mathews.. Do the arms to compensate


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

reylamb said:


> My problem? Lack of coffee and sleep, combined with being friends with the owners of LCA, combined with being the victim of "intellectual property" theft in the past.........nothing burns my hide more than having my/your/our ideas stolen......other than maybe a poacher/tresspasser than can't keep his/her hands off treestands and cameras.....


I can understand you being upset but if they have no patent they have no gripe. If they do, this guy will quit selling presses when he hears from their lawyers with a cease and desist order. He may well have changed it enough to satisfy that it would not be patent infringement. Either way calling him a thief is a little harsh.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

AllFab said:


> Now avalible for order
> BBP for $399 to your door.


That press is awesome.....If I had the $ I would grab one. Great Job!!!


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

If he bought land, put up a bldg, hired employees and an accountant to build a bow press I seriously doubt your friends have much to worry about.

If this guy did all that, he'd have to charge like $700 for the thing.


----------



## salty444 (Dec 16, 2006)

looks pretty nice to me.


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

Took a closer look at this press in the classifieds.
I don't know for sure but it looks like shrink tubing over the fingers.
Is this what the EZ press uses?
Wonder how well shrink tube will hold up & last?

I was looking at buying an EZ Press and this one caught my eye for the price.
Looked at the pics of the fingers on the EZ press and they seem to be covered differently.

Not knocking it just looking to see what others think before committing to buy.


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Mabey not better*

toad400 makes a great press that is 100.00 cheaper! mabey not better but cheaper!!


----------



## DRT (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Press :thumbs_up As far as the hate for the copy BS folks get over yourselves. Rippen off, is the American way :darkbeer:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm assuming the press does what it's supposed to do and is well built! What I'm not assuming is that I want one because that's one thing I know for a fact!
But yesterday I realized, after reviewing 2008's archery expenditures, that my old press is just going to have to do. :aww:

 We'll see how long my self control holds out........................


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Don't want to get in to the whole who copied who but I had an opportunity to see the new Apple evolution press and it was patently obvious that they copied portions of the EZ press and X-press. I pointed this out and they admitted as much.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

AmishArcher said:


> there's some truth here. i hate copy cats cuz i've been a victim of it (undercutting the whole 9 yards) but if there's such a good idea, patent it! that covers your tail. otherwise, we live in america, and as long as we have a free market economy (sun may be setting there, but thats a different story) you're free to do something cheaper for your piece of the pie


Their patent is pending.....and has been for a while now.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Bob_Looney said:


> If he bought land, put up a bldg, hired employees and an accountant to build a bow press I seriously doubt your friends have much to worry about.
> 
> If this guy did all that, he'd have to charge like $700 for the thing.


Um.....the LCA guys retail the EZ press for $600 for those very reasons......


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

reylamb said:


> Their patent is pending.....and has been for a while now.


If they have a patent pending, they should notify all manufacturers of simliar presses that they may be infringing on LCA's patent rights. If/When the LCA patent is approved, then LCA can hire lawyers to go after these otehr manufacturers. 

"Patent Pending" is only legally valid for ONE year from release of the first product. i'm pretty sure LCA released their press at the 2008 ATA show, therefore, if they do not already have an official patent number, they have likely dropped the ball and the design is free game.

Eitehr way, its ridiculous to act like a little child here on an archery forum.


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry if I offended anyone. I originally set out to build one press for my personal use. When I realized that to get a good price on material I had to buy enough to make six presses I thought I could offer them for a good price. I did my homework. I have done the design work. It is not a direct copy. I have created a full set of detail drawings, bill of material and used the best materials. This press will press every bow I've ever seen. All parts are precision machined and hand fitted. This is above average quality, that's why I could never mass produce them. My wife and I are expecting our first child in August and I thought this would be a nice way to make a little extra money. If anyone is interested I will have 5 presses complete Monday Feb. 2nd and after those are gone I won't be building any more unless there is real interest. Contact me for payment details. Thanks for all the compliments and again sorry if I offended anyone.

Jim


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

its great wok Jim! :thumbs_up


----------



## no1huntmaster (Dec 30, 2006)

Capitalism at its best.....I bet the same j.a. complaining about coping would think *nothing* of buying a foreign car. 
This is what everyone keeps telling me........ this is what this country is all about...capitalism


----------



## elk ivory (Apr 8, 2007)

AllFab said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. I originally set out to build one press for my personal use. When I realized that to get a good price on material I had to buy enough to make six presses I thought I could offer them for a good price. I did my homework. I have done the design work. It is not a direct copy. I have created a full set of detail drawings, bill of material and used the best materials. This press will press every bow I've ever seen. All parts are precision machined and hand fitted. This is above average quality, that's why I could never mass produce them. My wife and I are expecting our first child in August and I thought this would be a nice way to make a little extra money. If anyone is interested I will have 5 presses complete Monday Feb. 2nd and after those are gone I won't be building any more unless there is real interest. Contact me for payment details. Thanks for all the compliments and again sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Jim



PMs have been sent but you have not answered them yet!


----------



## TheEnforcers3 (Jan 26, 2009)

What companies press did the EZ press copy?


----------



## joebass (May 22, 2002)

Is there a patent or not?


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

We have an EZ press at the shop. By far the best press ever. I hate this for LCA. Leon is a great guy and created a great press.


It will all work out in the end......


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh My GOSH, Now we can not even BBQ unless we use the original, BUt wait I used kingsford last week and Royal Oak the week before. Hmm I am in a quandry!!!



> TVWB InfoBullet
> Henry Ford and Charcoal Briquettes?
> 
> Did you know there's a connection between Henry Ford, founder of The Ford Motor Company, and charcoal briquettes?
> ...


Nice press guys, Without patent protection, Life goes on and those that can, Do! and those that cant, pay the price for not being able to.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

AllFab said:


> Sorry if I offended anyone. I originally set out to build one press for my personal use. When I realized that to get a good price on material I had to buy enough to make six presses I thought I could offer them for a good price. I did my homework. I have done the design work. It is not a direct copy. I have created a full set of detail drawings, bill of material and used the best materials. This press will press every bow I've ever seen. All parts are precision machined and hand fitted. This is above average quality, that's why I could never mass produce them. My wife and I are expecting our first child in August and I thought this would be a nice way to make a little extra money. If anyone is interested I will have 5 presses complete Monday Feb. 2nd and after those are gone I won't be building any more unless there is real interest. Contact me for payment details. Thanks for all the compliments and again sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Jim



Nice lookin press...Do you or your company assume liability if someone gets hurt using your press? Just wonderin'


Where in Ohio are you located?


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

Tenspot said:


> The EZ uses a really nasty cheap wheel.



That nasty cheap hand wheel has been one of the hardest parts for Last Chance to get. I know what they cost and they ARE NOT CHEAP!






Crackers said:


> This one copies the EZ press and the EZ press copied part of another companies press so what's the difference? I do no this will not be in Gen pop very long


AND AS FAR as YOU OH WONDERFUL CRACKERS! NOTHING ON the EZ Press was copied from the HTM. Why would anyone want to copy that contraption of a press. Just cause something uses a hand wheel doesn't mean it was copied. Almost every press made uses some type of hand crank.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

mecrowe said:


> If they have a patent pending, they should notify all manufacturers of simliar presses that they may be infringing on LCA's patent rights. If/When the LCA patent is approved, then LCA can hire lawyers to go after these otehr manufacturers.
> 
> "Patent Pending" is only legally valid for ONE year from release of the first product. i'm pretty sure LCA released their press at the 2008 ATA show, therefore, if they do not already have an official patent number, they have likely dropped the ball and the design is free game.
> 
> Eitehr way, its ridiculous to act like a little child here on an archery forum.



LCA has Lawyers working on all that good stuff right now. It just takes time.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Bow Press*

Nice looking press.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong but I believe the HTM press was the first to use fingers on a press. If I am wrong please show me the light or proof in this case.





JC280 said:


> That nasty cheap hand wheel has been one of the hardest parts for Last Chance to get. I know what they cost and they ARE NOT CHEAP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

LCA was the first Manufacturer to use fingers that pressed from the limb tips. From the limb tips is the big thing here. This is what LCA has a Patent Pending on. They introduced their first press in late 2006.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

You could be right when you say "pressed from the limb tips." By the way there is a difference between a patent application and patent pending.


United States Patent Application 20070119438 
Kind Code A1 
Pittman; Leon Monroe May 31, 2007 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
COMPOUND BOW MAINTENANCE PRESS AND METHOD FOR COMPRESSING A COMPOUND BOW FROM THE BOW LIMB ENDS 


Abstract
A compound bow maintenance press and method for compressing a compound bow from the bow limb ends provides a shop-installable bow press that prevents damage to the bow riser and limbs during service. The press contacts the bow only at the ends of the bow limbs and compresses the bow from outside of the curvature of the bow, providing clear access to the bow strings and a press that can be secured or stood on a workbench or a floor stand. The bow press can be operated by an electric motor or a hand crank and may include a worm gear drive system that provides for adjusting a telescoping member having arms extending to compress the bow limb ends. A limb end fixture is attached to or integrated with each arm, and provides a slot that accepts the bow limb end pulleys. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Inventors: Pittman; Leon Monroe; (Pendergrass, GA) 
Correspondence Name and Address: MITCH HARRIS, LLC - GENERAL
P.O. BOX 515
LAKEMONT
GA
30552-0515
US


Serial No.: 532615 
Series Code: 11 
Filed: September 18, 2006 

U.S. Current Class: 124/1; 124/86 
U.S. Class at Publication: 124/001; 124/086 
Intern'l Class: F41B 5/00 20060101 F41B005/00 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Claims

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. A bow press for servicing a compound archery bow, said bow press comprising: a pair of fixtures for securing bow limb ends of said bow, and providing the sole points of contact between said bow press and said bow when said bow is mounted in said bow press; and a retractable frame member mechanically secured to said pair of fixtures for supplying a compressive force between said pair of fixtures when said frame member is retracted, wherein said retractable frame member lies outside of a primary convex curvature of said bow when said bow is mounted in said bow press, and wherein retraction of said frame member provides the sole compressive force applied to said bow by said bow press. 

2. The bow press of claim 1, wherein said retractable frame member is a telescoping member formed from two frame member portions, with one of said frame member portions slidably inserted in the other one of said frame member portions. 

3. The bow press of claim 2, wherein said telescoping frame member further comprises a pair of extension arms, one secured at each end of said telescoping member and extending from said telescoping member in a direction perpendicular to a telescopic axis of said telescoping member, and wherein said pair of fixtures is each mechanically secured to a corresponding one of said extension arms. 

4. The bow press of claim 3, whereby said extension arms extend in a direction perpendicular to a plane of curvature of said bow, whereby said bow is prevented from contacting said retractable frame member when said bow is compressed, and wherein said retractable frame member further lies outside said plane of curvature of said bow. 

5. The bow press of claim 3, wherein said telescoping frame member includes a worm gear internal to said telescoping frame member and rotatably affixed to said frame member portions such that said work gear may be rotated to retract or extend said telescoping frame member. 

6. The bow press of claim 5, further comprising a hand crank mechanically coupled to said worm gear for rotating said worm gear. 

7. The bow press of claim 1, further comprising an electric motor mechanically coupled to said retractable frame member for automatically extending and retracting said retractable frame member. 

8. The bow press of claim 1, wherein said bow limb end fixtures each comprise two extensions defining a gap there between for contacting said bow limb ends on either side of at least one of a cam and a idler wheel of said bow, whereby compressive force of said bow press is not applied to said at least one of said cam and said idler wheel of said bow. 

9. The bow press of claim 8, wherein said bow limb end fixture extensions have a pair of perpendicular surfaces that contact said bow, one extending in a direction passing over a tip of said bow limb end along a primary direction of a bow string of said bow and a second one extending in a direction of said curvature of said bow, whereby said bow limb ends are secured by contact with both surfaces of said bow limb end fixture extensions when said bow is compressed by said bow press. 

10. The bow press of claim 8, wherein said bow limb end fixtures are interchangeable, and wherein at least one of said interchangeable bow limb end fixture extensions has a single surface that contacts said bow, and extends in a direction of said curvature of said bow, whereby at least one feature located past a corresponding bow limb end away from a center of said bow is prevented from contacting said bow limb end fixture. 

11. A method of servicing an archery bow, comprising: compressing said bow by applying force from a mechanical bow press only at bow limb ends of said bow, wherein said force is provided by retracting a retractable frame member lying outside of a primary curvature of said bow; and releasing said bow by expanding said retractable frame member. 

12. The method of claim 11, wherein said retracting comprises telescoping a telescoping member formed from two frame member portions, wherein one of said frame member portions slides within the other frame member portion. 

13. The method of claim 12, further comprising displacing said bow from said telescoping member using a pair of extension arms, one secured at each end of said telescoping member and extending from said telescoping member in a direction perpendicular to a telescopic axis of said telescoping member. 

14. The method of claim 13, wherein said retracting further comprises rotating a worm gear internal to said telescoping frame member. 

15. The method of claim 11, wherein said retracting is performed by activating an electric motor mechanically coupled to said retractable frame member. 

16. A bow press for servicing a compound archery bow, said bow press comprising: means for securing bow limb ends of said bow, and providing the sole points of contact between said bow press and said bow when said bow is mounted in said bow press; and means for moving said securing means together to compress said bow. 

17. The bow press of claim 16, wherein said means for moving includes an electric motor. 

18. The bow press of claim 16, further comprising means for displacing said bow from a primary axis of said moving means, whereby said bow is prevented from contacting said moving means. 

19. The bow press of claim 16, further comprising means for preventing force from being applied to at least one of a cam or idler wheel located at one of said bow limb ends of said bow. 

20. The bow press of claim 19, further comprising interchangable means for preventing contact between said preventing means and a feature of said bow located away from a center of said bow and past one of said bow limb ends.


----------



## JC280 (Jul 22, 2002)

Texbama said:


> You could be right when you say "pressed from the limb tips." By the way there is a difference between a patent application and patent pending.[\QUOTE]
> 
> Is there a difference? Not according to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

"Is there a difference? Not according to this." 

You may be on the right track JC280, if so I stand corrected.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

is there a website to order one? If not how do I order one?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 9, 2004)

JC280 said:


> That nasty cheap hand wheel has been one of the hardest parts for Last Chance to get. I know what they cost and they ARE NOT CHEAP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don was the first to use the fingers and having each end compress the bow at the same time. :tongue: I have been using the press this way since 04

Just because some one applies for a patent doesn't mean they are the first to use it


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

Good looking press. If I needed a 2nd press I'd get one. 

Now I'm gonna have my wife slap me in the face for reading the BS on this thread. 

AllFab, no offense meant, as I'm sure you did not start this thread to offend people.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

On this patent stuff.......

If someone else proves prior art, LCA won't be awarded a patent.


And if they spend their $6000 on a patent, think of the cost of that "team of lawyers" to pursue every person or company who copied the idea. Lawyers don't work for free. Pretty soon an LCA press will cost $3358.39 ea.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Trying to protect the patent on the Wright flyer was the downfall of the the Wright Brothers. Ever wonder why Boeing, M-Douglas, Cessna, Lear, etc make airplanes, but there is no Wright Aircraft?


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

*BBP NOe One Makes A Better Press Cheaper*

All presses are sold. If anyone elese wants one let me know. I also had request for stabilizers and bow vises. Here are some pics of my stabilizers. I can make them any diameter in carbon fiber or aluminum. This aluminum one is 1.25" diameter and the carbon fiber is .70" diameter. Hope you like them.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

Tribute2007 said:


> Whats wrong with it? I dont blame someone for making one especially if they can make it a heck of alot cheaper and also sell it to the public a heck of a lot cheaper. If you ask me the EZ Press is way over priced. Its nice to see one just like it at half the cost. Nice job.:thumbs_up



Because of its high price I made my own for less than $150.00. When I saw it I saw it's simplicity and knew I could make it. The only difference is that my fingers pivot to adjust to the angle of the limbs. 
One difference is that I just made one for me and didn't not resell (resale?).


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

pm sent
Thanks
Cr0ck1


----------



## WMOON (Sep 26, 2006)

*Wow*

just recieved my new BBP press from ALLFAB today. fantastic machine work, it's an exceptionally well built press. definately feel like i recieved more than my moneys worth, and would highly recomend to anyone looking for a press. also a great guy to deal with.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

I can relate to this.... Josh S4 300-60 have you looked at the pictures under the thread (new releases for o9) of the Whalens Hooker Releases yet? The way you live your life is your own choice, and you have to live within yourself.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

is it me or did the price go up 100 bucks? i could of sworn it was 300 bucks now its 400. weird.


----------



## CatchDog (Apr 14, 2004)

*Price*

Nope, it's you.

$399 from the start.

I look forward to getting mine.


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

i never knew there were so many whinners in this world. cry cry cry. i think i'll just go shoot my bow. wait i might just sit here and sob instead.


----------



## oreganwoman (Apr 28, 2008)

Wheres the web site at??????


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I like the way his fingers appear to work better than the EZ -- looks easier to adjust.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

reylamb said:


> No doubt, and Hoyt paid or is paying royalties for it..........


Or they forced the smaller co. out of business with bully tactics...


----------



## AllFab (Oct 7, 2008)

I will have 2 more presses finished early next month. If anyone is interested PM me.

Thanks,
Jim


----------

